# A Very Quiet Corner of the CDS



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We had a discussion about whether the CdS was one mass of horrible developments, overcrowded, not really 'Spanish'... I had to go into the village
this week, took these photos at 11.00.....This is our 'High Street'....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

And this is our beach...not an urb or tower block in sight...
There must be loads of places like this on the CdS...so much for stereotypes.








.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Great photos that bring the message home!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lovely & peaceful


add them to the 'pictures of Spain' thread, Mary


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> lovely & peaceful
> 
> 
> add them to the 'pictures of Spain' thread, Mary


I'll try...if it's not too complicated.

Now you can see why I get so p***ed off when people talk about the CdS as if it's all high-rise and burger bars.

Of course there are developments at the edge of the village - we live in a street of houses built in the last twenty years and there vare a couple of small 'urbs'. But the village is so quiet all year round you'd think aliens had abducted everyone.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I'll try...if it's not too complicated.
> 
> Now you can see why I get so p***ed off when people talk about the CdS as if it's all high-rise and burger bars.
> 
> Of course there are developments at the edge of the village - we live in a street of houses built in the last twenty years and there vare a couple of small 'urbs'. But the village is so quiet all year round you'd think aliens had abducted everyone.


yes, I can see why - the same reason I get pi$$ed off when people say Jávea is a Brit enclave

it really isn't - in fact you wouldn't even see the carnicería here with _butcher shop' _written on the sign as a rule

yes, there is an English butcher - but he has _English Butcher/carnicería _ written on his sign......the Spanish don't as a rule write their signs in English as well as Spanish


yes there are a lot of Brits here - but we are far from being a majority


do you want me to just copy the two posts to the thread for you?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2012)

nice

next time cds...just because of your posts...

it's warmer there than costa blanca yes?

I don't mind the brits (please wear sun screen and keep your shirts on), plus now that they are passing laws (benidorme) to keep the germans towel hangers from taking all the lounges..things are looking up


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Even the back streets of the "tourist" towns are very calm and Spanish. In fact I'd as far as to say that even the frontline tourist parts of costa towns are Spanish (well they are in Spain so they must be!), but simply due to the nature of the Seafront, there are hotels, bars and restaurants. Yes, there are some British ones......... and french, chinese, indian, italian, german (just as in most popular seaside towns in the world)... but there are also many Spanish bars. so in many ways the costa towns and tourist resorts are no different to any other tourist town in any other country and ultimately its the nationals and the country exploiting (making money from) commodities that they're lucky enough to have - "SUN, SEA AND SAND". But like I say, go back a few streets and you're left with a typical Spanish town with typical spanish people and lives. Go back a bit further and you're into the campo (countryside) and some smaller villages etc. so the Costa Del Sol is just like anywhere else in Spain really

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> do you want me to just copy the two posts to the thread for you?


Yes please.

We get a few Brits here, I think from Marbella, just looking around. Of course we're not the only Brits but you rarely hear English spoken.

The past two years we've had a fair number of French in the summer, fewer Madrilenos.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Even the back streets of the "tourist" towns are very calm and Spanish. In fact I'd as far as to say that even the frontline tourist parts of costa towns are Spanish (well they are in Spain so they must be!), but simply due to the nature of the Seafront, there are hotels, bars and restaurants. Yes, there are some British ones......... and french, chinese, indian, italian, german (just as in most popular seaside towns in the world)... but there are also many Spanish bars. so in many ways the costa towns and tourist resorts are no different to any other tourist town in any other country and ultimately its the nationals and the country exploiting (making money from) commodities that they're lucky enough to have - "SUN, SEA AND SAND". But like I say, go back a few streets and you're left with a typical Spanish town with typical spanish people and lives. Go back a bit further and you're into the campo (countryside) and some smaller villages etc. so the Costa Del Sol is just like anywhere else in Spain really
> 
> Jo xxx


Here's one of our few back streets. Just as you describe.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

folklore said:


> nice
> 
> next time cds...just because of your posts...
> 
> ...


Thankyou...how kind of you to say so.

Yes, much warmer. But as we're on the coast, there's usually a cooling breeze, even on the hottest days.

And don't worry.....I go fully clothed in public. I disrobe only by our very private pool.
No people or horses frightened....


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice pictures.

Your village looks very similar to ours.... except we have more empty or falling down houses.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Solwriter said:


> Nice pictures.
> 
> Your village looks very similar to ours.... except we have more empty or falling down houses.


We have a few unfinished properties but on the whole it's a neat, clean little place.
When you consider its position, only about thirty minutes at most from Marbella, it's quite amazing it's remained so tranquil.

Probably because there is absolutely no night life apart from the restaurants and a couple of cafes which are full of old boys watching football or some sport or other.

It has grown in the last ten years, apparently. When my son and dil bought their house here over ten years ago there were only the fincas, village houses and a few bigger houses in the streets around where we live.

All kinds of animals roam the streets....dogs, horses, goats, donkeys...

I love it here.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> All kinds of animals roam the streets....dogs, horses, goats, donkeys...


OMG!!!!

you mean you live in the _*Real Spain *_


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> OMG!!!!
> 
> you mean you live in the _*Real Spain *_


Nah ... there's no dog poo on the street!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Nah ... there's no dog poo on the street!


Funny you should say that.......

Just outside our freshly painted gate...


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice pictures Mary and goes to show that 'labels' are not always accurate.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Nah ... there's no dog poo on the street!


I can put up with the dog poo as you can usually avoid it, or sluice it down if it's outside the house.
But goats poo after the goatherd has taken his charges for a walk though the village - that's something else!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Solwriter said:


> I can put up with the dog poo as you can usually avoid it, or sluice it down if it's outside the house.
> But goats poo after the goatherd has taken his charges for a walk though the village - that's something else!



Not to mention the horses.....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

What I also find irritating is that some folk who want to come to Spain to see "real" Spain and seem to think that it should be all donkeys riding thru lemon groves, pretty little quaint white washed villages....Well thats fine and there are some places like that, but lets not forget that the Spanish people are European and they want what other european countries have - fast cars, modern music, fashion, internet, hi tech gadgets etc... they want to live in modern and cosmopolitan towns and cities and therefore _they_ have changed their country themselves - Its not just about the Brits coming along and "spoiling" it. The young Spanish are happy with how things are there - its Spain nonetheless!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Nah ... there's no dog poo on the street!


What has doggy doos got to do with it? Dog crap, you get anywhere and everywhere. Real Spain has Mule droppings unless somebody has been out and collected it for their huerta. Unfortunately we don't have one and hosing down is a no go because it then ends up as a soggy mess outside a neighbours house so it is sweep it up (fortunately it is quite dry) and put it in the bin.

As one of those who uses/has used in the past the expression Real Spain, the best definition I can come up with is somewhere that is just as the Spanish live and no artificiality for the tourists (similar to "Ye Olde Tea Shoppe" in UK).


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> What has doggy doos got to do with it? Dog crap, you get anywhere and everywhere.


Well, there isn't any in Mary's pictures ...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Well, there isn't any in Mary's pictures ...


Either they have been photoshopped/ the Alcalde's slaves have just been tarting up prior to a procession*/ it isn't Spain - take your pick! 

* every year we get the minor potholes in our road repaired and the railings re-painted prior to the Semana Santa processions and sometimes they even come round again and touch up if it is our turn for the Corpus procession.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Either they have been photoshopped/ the Alcalde's slaves have just been tarting up prior to a procession*/ it isn't Spain - take your pick!
> 
> * every year we get the minor potholes in our road repaired and the railings re-painted prior to the Semana Santa processions and sometimes they even come round again and touch up if it is our turn for the Corpus procession.



The few streets in the village itself are immaculately maintained. There are two guys employed by the Tenencia who sweep every morning.

The dog poo is more evident in the residential streets.


----------



## Lucie123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Do you mind sayng where you live


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lucie123 said:


> Do you mind sayng where you live


Mine is in the heading to my posts and it isn't in/on the CdS


----------



## Lucie123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry i ment the person who started the thread


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

If I did that, it might not be quiet anymore...although it's not the kind of place that attracts people who are looking for work or wannabe immigrants who will 'turn their hand to anything' as there are about ten to fifteen shops, one garage, no factories or workshops, two hairdressers, a handful of cafes and restaurants...all fully staffed and Spanish-owned apart from one Brit-owned shop which has hardly any customers.

No night-club, late-night bars etc. although we have a rather sad-looking puticlub just on the edge of the village..


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> As one of those who uses/has used in the past the expression Real Spain, the best definition I can come up with is somewhere that is just as the Spanish live and no artificiality for the tourists (similar to "Ye Olde Tea Shoppe" in UK).


The Spanish live in a variety of ways, Baldy, just like any other nation's citizens.
Some Spaniards live in towns, some in cities, some in tiny pueblos. In fact a majority of Spaniards live in cities and towns so anyone living in a village could be said not to be living in the 'real' Spain as Spain is a nation of towns and cities, like most others.
The 'real Spain' is itself an artificial construct applied to a particular form of Spanish life by people who like to think they have set themselves apart from the less discerning. What they are imagining to be 'real' is of course just another kind of life, Spanish life..

To write off places that attract tourists as not your idea of the 'real Spain' would amuse and perhaps offend Spaniards who live in Torremolinos, Mallorca etc.
The 'real Spain' exists in your head, not in the country itself. What do you think a Spaniard born and bred in, say, Alicante, would make of your assertion that s/he doesn't live in the 'real' Spain?

The inhabitants of Marbella are Spanish and live in Spain and apart from the fact that Marbella is a coastal resort that lives from tourism is no different from a village that lives by growing and selling tomatoes.

Your disqualifying from the status of 'real England' of any town or village that is so vulgar as to dare display signs proclaiming 'Ye Olde Tea Shoppe' excludes many places that many including of course their inhabitants would consider very real England.... Residents of Lavenham, Windsor, York, Lincoln, Salisbury to name but a few places would be somewhat put out to be told they don't live in the 'real' England.

To my amazement, Blackpool, a place I detest, attracts very many foreign visitirs and is a real 'tourist trap (another slight snobby phrase).
Yet by your definition, Blackpool can't possibly be the 'real' England....

Incidentally...where is the 'real France'? The 'real' Holland? The 'real' Czech Republic? The 'real 'Russia?
Thought about in that way, the concept 'real Spain' seems as empty as the concept 'real' Bulgaria.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> The Spanish live in a variety of ways, Baldy, just like any other nation's citizens.
> Some Spaniards live in towns, some in cities, some in tiny pueblos. In fact a majority of Spaniards live in cities and towns so anyone living in a village could be said not to be living in the 'real' Spain as Spain is a nation of towns and cities, like most others.
> The 'real Spain' is itself an artificial construct applied to a particular form of Spanish life by people who like to think they have set themselves apart from the less discerning. What they are imagining to be 'real' is of course just another kind of life, Spanish life..
> 
> ...


Dear Mary
You are like a well oiled clock, just a little wind up and you go for a whole posting.  That's what I like about you!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Dear Mary
> You are like a well oiled clock, just a little wind up and you go for a whole posting.  That's what I like about you!


I am a woman not to be trifled with today.:boxing:

I am organising a fundraising event for ADANA and a local posh hotel I shall not name has offered for free a room with facilities -we have a film to show before begging for funds - but will charge us 15 euros a head for a GLASS OF CAVA AND A NIBBLE.....
I have a guest list of around 50 local politicians and businesspeople so that would be 750 euros, no?

I don't know whether to laugh, cry or blow the place up.....

They know we are a CHARITY and the event is a FUNDRAISING one....:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:

I am not a happy bunny.:spit::spit::spit:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I am a woman not to be trifled with today.:boxing:
> 
> I am organising a fundraising event for ADANA and a local posh hotel I shall not name has offered for free a room with facilities -we have a film to show before begging for funds - but will charge us 15 euros a head for a GLASS OF CAVA AND A NIBBLE.....
> I have a guest list of around 50 local politicians and businesspeople so that would be 750 euros, no?
> ...


You are NEVER a woman to be trifled with!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I am a woman not to be trifled with today.:boxing:
> 
> I am organising a fundraising event for ADANA and a local posh hotel I shall not name has offered for free a room with facilities -we have a film to show before begging for funds - but will charge us 15 euros a head for a GLASS OF CAVA AND A NIBBLE.....
> I have a guest list of around 50 local politicians and businesspeople so that would be 750 euros, no?
> ...


Tell them thank you very much for the free room and facilities, but that you've aranged a BYOB knees up for after the film 

Seriously, they must be out of their minds! I suppose they don't know how these things work. 

BTW how *is* it supposed to work? Are the invited guests supposed to pay a set price, make a donation..?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Tell them thank you very much for the free room and facilities, but that you've aranged a BYOB knees up for after the film
> 
> Seriously, they must be out of their minds! I suppose they don't know how these things work.
> 
> BTW how *is* it supposed to work? Are the invited guests supposed to pay a set price, make a donation..?


that's what I was thinking - why not have a meal - whatever the hotel charges just add a % onto what you charge to the punters - & have an auction etc., too


or was the idea that they got a freebie & you hoped they were shamed into a donation?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I am a woman not to be trifled with today.:boxing:
> 
> I am organising a fundraising event for ADANA and a local posh hotel I shall not name has offered for free a room with facilities -we have a film to show before begging for funds - but will charge us 15 euros a head for a GLASS OF CAVA AND A NIBBLE.....
> I have a guest list of around 50 local politicians and businesspeople so that would be 750 euros, no?
> ...


I know a very nice bar, not far away...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Tell them thank you very much for the free room and facilities, but that you've aranged a BYOB knees up for after the film
> 
> Seriously, they must be out of their minds! I suppose they don't know how these things work.
> 
> BTW how *is* it supposed to work? Are the invited guests supposed to pay a set price, make a donation..?


It will work like this (when I find somewhere which won't charge silly prices):

we have a guest list of about 50, a mix of Concejales and business people.
Guests arrive, we hand out a glass of wine, cava, peanuts, olives arranged on tables. We do our spiel, show our film, someone (me or the President) talks about the work we do, we do a Q &A session, we appeal for sponsors -we would like businesses to sponsor for 100 euros a month tax deductible or more if possible, in return for which we will advertise them and put a plaque up at the perrera with their name; we then hopefully sign people up.
Event to be in Spanish, the formal part to last an hour. We then anticipated that the guests would probably want more than their one free drink and so would patronise the posh hotel's bar so they would gain some business from the event.

Simon...I've yold you before...move your bar a few km and you would be the official ADANA watering hole. We used to patronise a local venta, must have spent quite a bit there, then the Spanish owners left and it was taken over by Slovaks...the ambiance has totally changed....


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Our local animal rescue centre CAS has all sorts of issues right now, most of which are based arouind lack of funds. But internally they can't stop arguing with each other. They do a very good job and rehome around 40 - 60 dogs (and some cats) every month, usually abroad. We have just been adopted by yet another kitten (we now have 9 cats only three of which came over from UK with us) and this one has had a fantom pregnancy and now has swollen teats and is in a lot of pain. A local friend (who is from New Jersey originally, but moved to Spain, then Germany then Sweden and now back in Spain) helped us to negotiate with a local vet who injected her with a 2 week antibiotic for €14 and no consultation fee and a knock down price of €90 to get her neutered once she is well. She vanished this morning so now we wait to see if she has gone to the great kitten yard in the sky or she might come back tonight. She hasn't eaten for 5 days which is normal for this condition.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

On the other hand she might be pregnant and has gone off to have more kittens...


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

above mentioned kitten has just walked in...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> above mentioned kitten has just walked in...


on her own????


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

yes lol, no sign of several more unwanted life forms...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

thrax said:


> Our local animal rescue centre CAS has all sorts of issues right now, most of which are based arouind lack of funds. *But internally they can't stop arguing with each other..*





That seems to be the case with most animal charities....and political parties.....and cultural groups....in fact with any group of humans.

Our association was plagued with infighting until recently. I have banned it!!!!
Result: real progress, both in rehoming dogs and balancing the books. We are lucky though in that our Management Board is small -only four, I reduced it and renamed it 'Board', it was 'Committee' - and we all get along and can disagree amicably.

I think animal charities do tend to attract odd people...with some exceptions, of course


----------



## Lucie123 (Dec 7, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> If I did that, it might not be quiet anymore...although it's not the kind of place that attracts people who are looking for work or wannabe immigrants who will 'turn their hand to anything' as there are about ten to fifteen shops, one garage, no factories or workshops, two hairdressers, a handful of cafes and restaurants...all fully staffed and Spanish-owned apart from one Brit-owned shop which has hardly any customers.
> 
> No night-club, late-night bars etc. although we have a rather sad-looking puticlub just on the edge of the village..




no probs. ive spotted it on street view. main part looks very nice.i dont know how old street view is cant see on my phone but there seems to be and has been alot of building on the outskirts. has that all been finished


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lucie123 said:


> no probs. ive spotted it on street view. main part looks very nice.i dont know how old street view is cant see on my phone but there seems to be and has been alot of building on the outskirts. has that all been finished


No unfinished building anywhere. A couple of partly built houses. The street view I posted was there an hour ago...


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> I'll try...if it's not too complicated.
> 
> Now you can see why I get so p***ed off when people talk about the CdS as if it's all high-rise and burger bars.
> 
> Of course there are developments at the edge of the village - we live in a street of houses built in the last twenty years and there vare a couple of small 'urbs'. But the village is so quiet all year round you'd think aliens had abducted everyone.


Thanks fortaking the time to post the photo's and for the education ~ I'm afraid to say that I too 'was' one of those who thought of the CDS in that stereotypical way.

The photo's are great, they have certainly given me pause for thought to not be so narrow minded..


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Goldeneye said:


> Thanks fortaking the time to post the photo's and for the education ~ I'm afraid to say that I too 'was' one of those who thought of the CDS in that stereotypical way.
> 
> The photo's are great, they have certainly given me pause for thought to not be so narrow minded..


A number of those of us who are regulars on here have photo albums that include pictures of where we live - no [real] estate agents' glossy sales pics - just honest-to-goodness pics of where we are.


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Good luck with the fund raiser.....

We live in a small town in Canada Pop 11,000 ~ I volunteer for our branch of the eqivilant of the RSPCA ~ BC SPCA it's called.. We have a lot of low income people in town that have cats and dogs but can't afford to spay/neuter them... which obviously results in a massive population boom and lots of unwanted litters at our adoption centre.

A few years ago I arranged a fundraiser to provide money to Spay / neuter these cats and dogs... It's now become an annual event.. 

I called it 'Spay-Ghetti and no Balls Dinner' and silent auction... We raised over $8,000 for a small town that was pretty good going..

One of the hotels 'donated' one of the function rooms and did the food for cost..
Spaghetti ~ (no balls) Chicken instead..

I had no experience of 'fundraising' just some ideas having been to a few in my time..... I was lucky to meet the Manager of a diiferent hotel in town whose wife was a great animal advocate and he gave me some valuable pointers.
1) Making money off the dinner and silent auction is just the beginning... Look for other ways to make money when they are inside.
2) Keep it light and fun.. No long lectures..
3)Have raffle draws ~ keep some of the better auction donations for these.. Arm length for $5

We then had a final draw of the night ~ 'Heads or Tails' draw... I pulled images off the internet, designed and printed tickets.

Everyone who purchased a $5 ticket got an opportunity to enter into the draw but had to be there.. 
Heads or Tails ~ Everyone with a Ticket ( I made them the size of a playing card) everyone stands up and waves their ticket in the air.. The MC then asks that they place their hands on either their heads or butt (tails) someone picked out that didn't have a ticked tosses a coin.. 
If it's heads all those with hands on butt sit down after 3 or 4 tosses you are usually left with 1/2 doz people.. They come to the from and you do this until you have 1 winner.. lots of laughter with this one..

We also did some 'animal trivia' to keep things rolling as we were given loads of beanie animals.. great to toss into the crowd.. Things like what was the name of the lioness in Born free.. The Sharman in The Lion King, What's the largest breed of domestic cat... etc..

'Ultimate Romantic package'
For the prize the owner of the hotel had donated a weekend in one of his themed rooms.. I went to my hairdresser and got them to donate a 'his and hers' haircut. I then went to the spa I go to and got a his and hers massage.. A friend knew the owner of a chocolatier and got a box of belgian style chocs, I went to my lawyer and said, it's always the stores being hit for Auction gifts ~ guess what today 'you're it' he gave me money to buy a bottle of Champagne and then I went to the kitchen store in town and go a couple of Champagne flutes.. Ithen got a donation of a beautiful wicker hamper and put it all together in there... 

When we move to Spain, hubby & I are hoping that we will be actively involved in volunteering for animal rescue centres.. Hubby is great with a pooper scooper!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Goldeneye said:


> Good luck with the fund raiser.....
> 
> We live in a small town in Canada Pop 11,000 ~ I volunteer for our branch of the eqivilant of the RSPCA ~ BC SPCA it's called.. We have a lot of low income people in town that have cats and dogs but can't afford to spay/neuter them... which obviously results in a massive population boom and lots of unwanted litters at our adoption centre.
> 
> ...


That's great work you're doing

Maybe we'll see you at our shelter?

Can't remember if I said already but we bought a place in Almonte, small town (pop.4500) in the rural Ottawa Valley...real cowboy country. I have family near there. W were going to retire there but changed our minds and I'm glad we did.


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> That's great work you're doing
> 
> Maybe we'll see you at our shelter?
> 
> Can't remember if I said already but we bought a place in Almonte, small town (pop.4500) in the rural Ottawa Valley...real cowboy country. I have family near there. W were going to retire there but changed our minds and I'm glad we did.


Would love to! I commend all those that have the dedication and fortitude to run animal shelters/adoption centres _( as we now call many of them over here)_

We had intended to set up an animal rescue centre after we retired, however in retrospect after volunteering for the BC SPCA we realized that for us, it would be a 24/7 365 day a year commitment and we couldn't do it. ~ Even as 'volunteers' we put in longer hours than the 'paid staff,' during a outbreak of Upper Respiratory in the Cats (URI) we were in all day every day.. 
The Vet told me that 2 cats wouldn't survive the weekend.. (Not on my watch)!! Unfortunatley the Vets here don't 'donate' much of anything, I realized that trying to force fluids into their mouths to keep them hydrated wasn't gonna cut it to so I went to a friend in ER and got some Tubing, needles and instructions then to the hospital pharmacy where I discovered they were more than happy to help our feline friends, they slipped me a couple of bags of fluids.. We gave them subcutaneous fluids morning noon and night, it was enough of a boost to help them over the hump... They all got adopted to wonderful homes..  
I'm not volunteering at the moment as I got burnt out, I just couldn't switch off and 'leave it behind' when I left for the night.. I would dearly love to continue, but I have to change my mindset first and I just don't know if that is possible!


----------

